# Remote 1 vs. Remote 2



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

I need some help here. I need to keep my 622 in the bedroom so as to not run cables everywhere, but my Hi Def set is in the living room. It seems like I have to use remote only for the room with the box in it. Is there any way to make 2 my remote 1? Does that make sense. In essence, I want my Remote that I am using for the living room, where the box is not, to be UHF. Please help!!!


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Why not just use remote 2 in the living room and remote 1 in the bedroom?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Are you running single or dual mode? IF you are running dual mode this can be an issue and I don't think you can do what you are looking to do. If in single mode, both remotes can be made to work for TV1 so no worries.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Taco Lover said:


> Why not just use remote 2 in the living room and remote 1 in the bedroom?


This works *only* if the 622 is operated in *Single* Mode.


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

How do I get into single mode? I go to the shared view option (not sure if that is the same thing) and it wont let me disable or enable that feature


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

There is a button on the front of your 622 "Mode". Pressing it will toggle between dual and single mode. I suggest given the review at the top of the page a read. Will provide some help in general on the 622. 

Also if you press cancel the banner will pop up and I believe that will indicate what mode you are currently in.


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

Taco Lover said:


> Why not just use remote 2 in the living room and remote 1 in the bedroom?


Because I want to control TV 1 in the living room, that being the HD tv. Again, the box is in the bedroom so I'm just trying to revesrse which remote is UHF and which one is not. I have read the preview, and that process did not seem to work. Any other ideas???


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

I figured out after calling tech support. I need a UHF GREEN REMOTE 1. They are sending me a green key to replace the blue one. That is the answer I was looking for.


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

That will solve controlling TV1 from the living room, but you will not be able to use the IR remote in the bedroom to control TV2. TV2 will not accept an IR signal, it must be a UHF PRO signal. You are going to need another UHF PRO remote in the bedroom in order to control TV2.


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

saltrek said:


> That will solve controlling TV1 from the living room, but you will not be able to use the IR remote in the bedroom to control TV2. TV2 will not accept an IR signal, it must be a UHF PRO signal. You are going to need another UHF PRO remote in the bedroom in order to control TV2.


I realize that. But for right now, being single, dont really need a 2 tv set up. So this will work.


----------



## jas88 (Feb 8, 2007)

I am not understanding your statement about "so as to not run cables everywhere". It seems to me that you had to run an HDMI cable of considerable length to get to your living room HDTV, wouldn't it have been easier and cheaper to run an RG6 to your living room and put the 622 there? Yeah, you have to run an RG6 back to your bedroom, but RG6 2 ways is going to be a lot cheaper than HDMI 1 way.


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

STL FAN said:


> I realize that. But for right now, being single, dont really need a 2 tv set up. So this will work.


If you're going to use the 622 in single mode, then you don't have to do anything. As Ron Barry stated in an earlier post, either remote will work the same, so keep the Blue #2 remote in the living room and the IR remote in the bedroom. Should work like a charm.


----------



## pcstuff (Jan 22, 2007)

You'll be able to use your controls that way, but you will not be able to watch HD on your living room TV unless you also have an HD connection between your DVR and the HDtv set.

Hope you knew that.


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

saltrek said:


> If you're going to use the 622 in single mode, then you don't have to do anything. As Ron Barry stated in an earlier post, either remote will work the same, so keep the Blue #2 remote in the living room and the IR remote in the bedroom. Should work like a charm.


I'm not sure why this is not working. I have tried everything you have all said, and I am not gettin my TV REMOTE 2 (BLUE ONE) to work as a TV 1 remote (which maybe I wasn't specific enough about).

When I called Dish tech support, they said they would need to send me a green UHF PRO chip for the remote and then it would work. Well, of course they sent me the same blue UHF Pro chip I have.

What I am trying to do is hook the receiver, which is in the bedroom, to the HD tv in the living room, and use the UHF remote to control it. Does that make sense? I do have the 6.3 model.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok I re-read the thread. The only thing I see that is not covered is.... Do you have the UHF antenna installed on your 622. ON the back of the 622 there is a place where you screw in the UHF antenna. I don't see this mentioned so I wanted to make sure all bases are covered. 

If you do have the antenna installed, I would check it and make sure that it seems to be not damaged and that it is properly screwed in. Make sure it is screwed into the antenna input and not the OTA input. I have done that myself in the past. 

If that is the case. Follow the instructions to program the address for TV2 from the manual and see if you get any type of response. Do this right in front of your 622. 

If that does not work, your 622 might have a bad UHF antenna port.


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

The antenna is in the right place. Just a little more history. I originally had remote 2 in the living room to begin with because my satellite-in cabling was in the bedroom. So I have always used the TV1 remote for the bedroom (where the receiver is) and the TV2 remote for the living room.

What I am trying to do now is just make TV remote 2 (the blue one) work my TV1 Settings, (due to the fact that I now have an HDTV in the living room)

I really appreciate the help and not sure why this is not working.

I have flipped the blue chip to make it a black chip, but it does not say UHF pro on it. I have tried it with the blue chip on it.

I ma going to get this to work!!!! Thanks again


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Verify that you are in Single mode, right? So both TVs will show the same program. Can you use the IR remote in the bedroom to select a channel, which you will see in SD. Can you then go into the living room and see the same channel in HD without touching the remote at all?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

STL FAN said:


> So I have always used the TV1 remote for the bedroom (where the receiver is) and the TV2 remote for the living room. ...


If you simply restore your system to the way it was originally with the TV2 remote in the living room and the TV1 remote in the bedroom you will be good to go. Now, simply Change to Single mode on the front of the 622.

*When in Single mode stop talking about TV1 and TV2 - think "TV."* Changing the channel using *either* remote will change the channel.


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> If you simply restore your system to the way it was originally with the TV2 remote in the living room and the TV1 remote in the bedroom you will be good to go. Now, simply Change to Single mode on the front of the 622.
> 
> *When in Single mode stop talking about TV1 and TV2 - think "TV."* Changing the channel using *either* remote will change the channel.


I am putting the receiver into single mode by pressing the button on the fron panel. But when I go to PIP to see it, it is still showing different programming


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

STL FAN said:


> But when I go to PIP to see it, it is still showing different programming


The fact that your PIP window is popping up is an indication you are in single mode. I am not sure what you mean by still showing different programming. If the other tuner is set to a different channel you will see other programming in your PIP window when you press pip.

So

If you have your antenna connected properly. 
You have your TV in single mode which if you see PIP you do.

Then the only other three possibilities is.

1) TV2's remote address does not match what the 622 expects and need to be reset. 
2) Bad UHF remote antenna and given this was working I doubt this is the reason.
3) week or bad Batteries

Have you seen this site... Some remote troubleshooting guides here.

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/remotes/6.3.shtml


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> The fact that your PIP window is popping up is an indication you are in single mode. I am not sure what you mean by still showing different programming. If the other tuner is set to a different channel you will see other programming in your PIP window when you press pip.
> 
> So
> 
> ...


Is it possible that the Dish Tech guy on the phone is right and I need a TV1 UHF PRO GREEN CHIP remote key? It seems logical, doesn't it? And those do exist right?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

STL FAN said:


> I am putting the receiver into single mode by pressing the button on the fron panel. But when I go to PIP to see it, it is still showing different programming


Of course. In Single mode PIP is activated. You see what each of the two Sat tuners are "seeing."

Take it one step at a time. Is your TV2 remote back in the living room and the TV1 remote back in the bedroom? Are you in Single mode?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

STL FAN said:


> Is it possible that the Dish Tech guy on the phone is right and I need a TV1 UHF PRO GREEN CHIP remote key? It seems logical, doesn't it? And those do exist right?


No. You said that earlier on your UHF remote controlled from the living room and your TV1 remote controlled from the bedroom. Right?

If this is correct than all you needed to do was switch to Single mode.


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> No. You said that earlier on your UHF remote controlled from the living room and your TV1 remote controlled from the bedroom. Right?
> 
> If this is correct than all you needed to do was switch to Single mode.


I was always seeing TV 2 in the living room. Now I am seeing TV1 in the living room (because I changed connections when I changed TV's), it says on the banner I'm in single mode. I don't know what else I'm supposed to do. The balck chip on the remote, now in the living room, and not working as "UHF" remote does not a have UHF PRO logo on it. It's working as an IR remote.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Put the TV2 remote back like it was when you got it.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

STL FAN said:


> Is it possible that the Dish Tech guy on the phone is right and I need a TV1 UHF PRO GREEN CHIP remote key? It seems logical, doesn't it? And those do exist right?


Well from my experience.. I got two remotes. One marked #1 (Green) and One Marked #2 (Blue). The #2 remote is the UHF remote. I did not do any swapping of any keys. The #2 remote is the UHF remote and should be used in the room that the 622 is not in.

I would do as Chuck suggested. Start back at squire one and go from there. It should work with the remotes you got with your 622 without any modifications. At least that is how it worked for me.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Well from my experience.. I got two remotes. One marked #1 (Green) and One Marked #2 (Blue). The #2 remote is the UHF remote. I did not do any swapping of any keys. The #2 remote is the UHF remote and should be used in the room that the 622 is not in.
> 
> I would do as Chuck suggested. Start back at squire one and go from there. It should work with the remotes you got with your 622 without any modifications. At least that is how it worked for me.


Ron has it 100% correct.


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> Ron has it 100% correct.


I know what everyone is saying, my point is, I am trying to reverse it and use the UHF remote for TV1. I wasnt clear on this. The remote is working TV1, but only when the chip is black and not blue. But that also makes it not "work through walls".


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Put the original key back in the remote. In single mode you don't have TV1 and TV2 just A TV. Use the UHF remote in the room where the 622 IS NOT. Use the IR remote in the room where the 622 IS.

If that does not work, there is a problem with the UHF remote. Either it needs the address set properly, needs new batteries or it is broken.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> Put the original key back in the remote. In single mode you don't have TV1 and TV2 just A TV. Use the UHF remote in the room where the 622 IS NOT. Use the IR remote in the room where the 622 IS.
> 
> If that does not work, there is a problem with the UHF remote. Either it needs the address set properly, needs new batteries or it is broken.


ChuckA,

You also are 100% correct. I don't know haw many different ways we can say that *in Single Mode* "you don't have TV1 and TV2 just A TV." I'm movin' on. :grin:


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

This is a longshot since you had this working before, but if you have turned off Shared View, the TV2 UHF Pro remote won't control the receiver in Single mode (but would in Dual). I can't even use the TV2 UHF Pro remote in Single Mode to select Shared View to display the Enable/Disable choices.

You are FAR better off to return the 6.3 remote to the original Blue 2 UHF Pro and use Single mode. Certainly, do that after checking Shared View with the IR remote. If you MUST try controlling TV1 via UHF Pro with the 6.3 remote, you don't need the special key. All the key does is slide a switch. Pull the current key out and use the corner of its V (a toothpick works great as well), slide the white plastic switch under the key all the way to the right, then one "click" back to the left. Position #3 of a 4 position switch if you will. That is where the "special" UHF Pro TV1 key would position the switch. Then use the Sys Info button, IR Remote, whatever to get the receiver to a System Info screen and hit Record on the 6.3 remote. The TV1 should change from the current IR address to be the 6.3 address and it will say IR / UHF Pro Range A. If it happens to say Range B, you have changed the A/B switch next to the battery to B. That too could stop the TV2 remote from controlling the receiver in Single mode. Go back to the original setup before trying this weird stuff.

Above is based on a 942 - 622 might be different.


----------

